# Upconverter Won't Work



## NSJames (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,

I recently bought a Samsung Blu Ray Player BD-D6500 ... I cannot get my clarity on par with what I see in the store or my friends' TVs.

- I have a Samsung Series 5 46'' LCD 1080p TV
- I have a HDMI cable connecting the TV and Blu Ray
- I played the Blu Ray Disc "The Dark Knight" and it was a bit grainier than it should be (but overall way better than a DVD)
- I tried multiple DVDs but the quality is the same as what I would get from a regular DVD player. It is not upconverting for some reason.

I played with most settings I could find on both the TV and Blu Ray... I tried I phoned Samsung support - useless as expected. I turn to the technet for advice!

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are using Blu-Ray discs, you aren't "upconverting". Upconverting is the process of taking a lower res source (say a DVD, which is 480P - 640x480) and up converting the video to a higher resolution (720P - 1280x720 or 1080P - 1920x1080). 

Blu-Ray is already 1080P.

So three possible causes. Faulty player, faulty, low grade, or low spec HDMI cable, TV issue.


----------

